# Should I wait it out or not?



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Faith is my 15 year old Golden girl. About 2 months ago, she nearly died when her Rimadyl caused an bleeding ulcer. My vet did everything that she could but even she didn't believe that Faith would survive.

She did survive though and seemed to be doing well. Since it was the anti-inflammatory that nearly killed her, I was reluctant to put her back on one after this experience. She was/is on Gabapentin, Tramadol, and Pepcid. A week or so ago, I noticed that she would randomly fall down. A couple of times, it looked like she was stuck and I had to help her up. Once she was up, she seemed fine. But then she tried to come up the stairs a few days ago and slipped/fell. I heard it happen and ran to see if she was okay. She was standing at the bottom of the stairs, limping a little on her front leg. I decided that I would give her a canine aspirin to help with that and possibly any other pain she was feeling. 

Since she seemed to be uncomfortable, even after the Tramadol and Gabapentin, I continued to give her the aspirin. It really wasn't helping so I went to her vet on Friday and asked if we could safely put her back on Metacam as well. The vet agreed but said that because of her history, I would need to discontinue ANY anti-inflammatories for a week before starting the Metacam. Because I knew she would be uncomfortable, I upped the dosage of the Tramadol a little to try and help with the pain.

So here we are today - day 2 without anti-inflammatory meds and things are not looking good. This am she hesitated to start eating her breakfast but then started eating. However, she left some in her bowl. Her Pepcid was still in the bowl so I figured that maybe she had bitten it and true to form, refused to eat anything else that was in the bowl with it. I gave her another dose and went upstairs for a bit.

I came downstairs about an hour ago and someone had thrown up in the house and out on the patio. I think it was her but I'm not 100% certain. I looked at her gums and they seem a bit pale. I went outside and did a poop patrol because one of the symptoms of her gi bleed was a black, tarry stool. I didn't find any though. A couple of times since then, she's looked like she can't get comfortable laying down. She would try to lay on her side and then sit back up almost immediately. Right now though, she is laying on her side next to the couch. 

Since she got sick, I have wondered about her quality of life. I know the falling down the stairs and falling down scare her. Most of the time, she has looked like she just didn't feel "good". On the other hand, she can still get up and move around on her own (except when she falls), she can still go out and go potty without help (which includes using the doggie door), she still "wipes" her face after meals , and with the exception of this am, she is still eating and drinking fine. A couple of days ago, I took her for a very short walk to the mailbox and back and when we got home, she acted like she still wanted to go.

Part of me is thinking that maybe it is time to let her go. The other part is thinking that a lot of what I'm seeing could be caused by pain from not being on the anti-inflammatory and once I'm able to give that to her again, she may feel a whole lot better. The bad part is that I've still got 5 days after today before I can give her the Metacam. 

I just don't know if it's fair to her to wait and see if the Metacam will work or not. I do know that the Metacam has done a lot for her in the past.

The last time I had to put down one of my Goldens, the decision was easier. She couldn't walk anymore and was soiling herself. Up until the day she died, she was a happy-go-lucky girl. On that last day, the look on her face had changed and I knew I was doing the right thing. Faith is so much more difficult. One minute she has a similar look and then it's gone and she's rubbing her face on the couch.

I don't want to be selfish and keep her here if it's time but I can't help but feel that I should wait a bit longer and see what happens...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Only you know what is the best for your girl. Sending prayers for Faith to feel better.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would rush her to the vet and evaluate her condition _there_ if she were my girl.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry you are going through the "Toughest Question in the World". You will know when it is time. Trust me.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

We went through this all winter with our 16 year old, Bessie. At 15, she could still do steps, but would fall down sometimes, and every now & then, could do a gallop around the yard. By 15 1/2, she would have an occassional accident in an odd place (like on the porch), and would vomit anything that wasn't one particular food. In November, she got kennel cough, which we cleared up. But some nights, she would just pant & pace for hours. Then she couldn't get up unaided, at all. And she started having accidents A LOT. She lost weight. We did work ups at the vet's & it was basically age incontinence. She didn't have cancer, nothing else technically wrong. I bought doggie diapers. Two vets told me to put her to sleep, but some days, she was just so happy to be with us. Every time I'd decide to do it, I'd chicken out. But then finally, I realized rather painfully that she no longer wanted to be petted by us, that she was withdrawing, sleeping so much, just wanted to be by herself, and the vacant look in her eyes told me it was time. You will know when it's time. I agree, get her to the vet, do some tests, see what they say. Good luck & be at peace with your decision. Although 15/16 is so old for a big dog, you still convince yourself that they'll always be with you, and it hurts so much to say goodbye.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You story is so similar to what I went through with Tucker. The Ascriptin did not work anymore, went through a week wash out period before trying Metacam. Tried that for 10 days, no improvement. Another week wash out period till we tried Deramaxx, almost killed him after the 2nd day on it. No more NSAID's for him :no: I could only give Tramadol at night, made him wobbly.

What worked wonders was acupuncture done by a certified IVAS vet. Did more good for him than any NSAID. I would write more about his story, but it is hard to rehash it all again, sorry.

As Oaklys Dad said, you will know when it is time. Sorry Faith and you are going through this.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

It has to be you who decides.Prayers going out to for you & Faith


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am so sorry, I wish someone could tell you just what to do. Sometimes it's just so hard, it's going to have to be on you.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry you are having to debate this question that only you can answer. I would like to suggest that you talk to your vet about chiropractic/laser/acupuncture therapy to see if they could provide Faith any relief, especially during this time. The quality of life it has afforded my older goldens has been tremendous. Our Susie is a permanent foster who has some pretty severe back and left hip issues. When she came to us last August, I immediately started her on the above along with the use of tramadol (now alternating w/ metacam). She has done so much better and actually has a little skip to her walk sometimes. We recently added adequan injections and we have seen even more improvement.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words and suggestions. We are at the e-vet right now, waiting for them to bring her back to us. Her bloodwork shows that she is once again severely anemic. This time though, we don't know why. Her xrays look clear. They are giving her sub-q fluids and an anti-nausea injection tonight. We will take her home tonight and wait for the results to see if her marrow has stopped producing red blood cells. 

We will see how she feels in the am and make our decision then. I know what my gut and head say but I'm not prepared to do it tonight.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

May God be with you in these hard moments. I know how hard it is when your head and heart are not at the same place. At the moments like this they will never be. Sending my prayers.


----------



## kryan1108 (May 30, 2009)

thinking of you. please update and let us know.


----------



## Gigi girl (Jul 4, 2011)

I had to put down my Gigi girl and then the same with vinny her son 3 months later with different illnesses but with similar health decompensation. All I can say is that your baby may give you a look to let you know it is time to let go and say goodbye. As hard as that is there also is comfort knowing they are no loner suffering.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I also agree about acupuncture --it really helped my senior dogs. 

I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so sorry you are going through this and that you have to make the hardest decision in the world  We had to lose our girl Daisy 3 months ago so know how horrible it is  All I can say is that she will let you know when it's time. Sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ragtym*

Ragtym

I am so very sorry that your girl is going through this. I know what you are going through, too! Will be praying for you both.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope you and your vet can find a remedy for her pain. Sending positive thoughts your way..


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Just wanted to update eveyone - she is still with us. She didn't sleep very well last night. I think that she was still a little nauseous and that kept her from sleeping soundly. She got up this morning and has not vomited since they gave her the shot. She has been able to keep down the rice/hamburger that I gave her this am too. Currently, she is deeply asleep in front of the portable AC unit. 

I am still waiting to hear from the E-Vet about the last blood test that they did. It should tell us if she's not producing enough red blood cells or if her body has decided to destroy them. The vet said that if this didn't tell us anything that the next steps could be ultrasound to see if she has any masses that can't be seen on x-rays or needle aspiration of her bone marrow  I can't see putting her through that though. 

I truly was ready to let her go today if she didn't show any improvement. Since she did look a bit better this am, I have decided against making any decisions until I get the blood results. Depending on what it says, we may be able to treat it. 

I'm not holding out any illusions though. If we can't treat her anemia, if the treatment is worse than the problem or if the treatment doesn't help her, I will do what is best for her.

Thank you for all of your kind words and lovely thoughts, I really do appreciate the support.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My old guy didn't mind an ultrasound at all and there is one member whose boy goes to sleep while on the table so they aren't generally traumatic. Your girl might not be as laid back though and you of course know her best.

Copper did well for months with acupuncture and laser treatments. Once he needed more than that, he was put on prednisone since he had GI tract bleeding from NSAIDS. He did very well on prednisone for the last 3 - 4 months of his life and he was still a happy boy right up to the end. His body just finally gave out.

I hope you get more good time with your girl. No matter how long, it is never long enough and a very hard decision to make. Hugs to you and kisses to your girl. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm sorry you are going through this. I am hoping for the best! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ragtym*

Raggtym

I am so sorry that she and you are ging through this.
Is there an emergency vet you can take her to if she has trouble breathing?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Please stay positive about this. Miracles happen. I have seen it happen with my own and others on the forum many times.

Never let worry rob you of the time you have together. One of many things learned. Enjoy every moment.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is one of the hardest decisions to make regardless of how prepared you are or how many times had to make it. 

I had to say goodbye to my boy last year, he was 15.5, I truly understand what you're going through. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your special girl Faith.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Raggtym
> 
> I am so sorry that she and you are ging through this.
> Is there an emergency vet you can take her to if she has trouble breathing?


The closest e-vet is about 14 miles away. I do have some prednisone here that I can give her though.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I lost my Cookie Monster last June. She had a regenerative anemia that the specialists felt was due to anaplasmosis. They scoped her, they ultrasounded her, they transfused her. She was in severe pain.. Couldn't make it up the one step into my house.... And the specialists insisted that it wasn't cancer due to the regenerative anemia.... Regardless, four days after she got sick, and two days post specialist, I euthanized her... I believe she had a spinal cancer that crept up on her. Above all else,,we have to make our dogs comfortable , imcouldn't do that, I had to let her go....


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Cherish each day...My heart goes out to you...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ragtym*

Ragtym

Cherish each day and take lots of pics of your gil.
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

*Update - she's still here!*

Hi all,

Sorry for the delay in updating. Yesterday was a really bad day for me (not the dog) and I was too tired to get on the computer for very long.

Yesterday, Faith looked like she felt MUCH better than she did on Sunday night! She was more mobile and was sleeping comfortably. She just looked like she felt better too. We did visit the vet and her PCV level (rbc's) is at 20%. It was 21% on Sunday night but our normal vet explained that could just be because of the difference in how the 2 vets interpreted the results. BTW, normal PCV levels in dogs are between 35 and 55%. The vet did not have the results at this visit to tell her whether or not Faith was producing RBC's or not. So she decided to treat it like the ulcer that she got from the Rimadyl/Prednisone mistake might have started bleeding a little again.

We did finally get the blood work today (2 days late!) and her bone marrow is definitely still producing rbc's and working to replenish them! This means that her anemia is more than likely caused by a bleed somewhere in her body. It could be the ulcer or something that was too small to see on the x-rays. If the treatment for the ulcer doesn't work, the vet wants to do an ultrasound next.

She's not feeling as good today but I think that might be because of the vet visit yesterday. My vet is 20 mins from my house and the ride is hard for her. They also hurt her a little taking blood because her veins are evidently really small.  I hadn't been giving her her Tramadol but decided to give her 1/2 of one tonight to see if that helps her be more comfortable.

I'm still very cautiously optimistic about her future. At this point, she is still critically anemic and if it isn't the ulcer causing her bleeding, then something else is and it could be something not easily fixed. I am still prepared to let her go if that is what she needs. For right now though, she is feeling better and as long as that is the case, I will treasure every day with her - my tough old lady! 

Thanks for all of your thoughts and prayers - it has meant a lot to me and helped me keep things in perspective when I needed it. :You_Rock_


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

The moment we all dread in our beloved dogs lives..... I am so sorry you find yourself here... It seems to be heading in the right direction and I HOPE I HOPE I HOPE it continues in that direction :crossfing I'm really fighting back tears, as I'm sure many are who read this... It really hits close to home... My thoughts are with you and your sweet girl


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry....we worry so much. Sending hugs and prayers for healthy days, one at a time.


----------



## Karin Wise (Mar 23, 2012)

I am sorry to hear that you and Faith are going through such a difficult time... Please keep us updated.. ("Faith, hugs to you .... and your mommy...")


----------



## northcountryarlene (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm adding my prayers to everyone else's. Trust your vet. Trust your gut. We had to make the decidion for both of our dogs in the last 3 months, and although it wasn't easy, we both knew that it was the right thing to do.

Here's hoping that she continues to improve! <hug>


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Also sending my continued support. And I hope today is a good day - sounds like you both deserve it.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for more good days for sweet Faith, Golden girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*



ragtym said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in updating. Yesterday was a really bad day for me (not the dog) and I was too tired to get on the computer for very long.
> 
> ...


Praying for Faith and you!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending prayers for your dear girl.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Hoping Faith is doing a bit better everyday. My thoughts and well wishes go out to you. Etogesic got the better of my lab girl at the ripe old age of 17. Literally ate away her stomach lining. Had to give her Pepcid to offset the upset stomach. I know the medicine helped her live to the age she did but felt terrible that it also created the stomach issue. In the end between the vomiting and the diarrhea I knew it was time that I gave up the fight as it appeared she already had from the sadness in her eyes. Be strong for your girl and you have my best.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for Faith.


----------

